
The Content Marketing Handbook - exolymph
https://priceonomics.com/the-content-marketing-handbook/
======
m3nu
Content marketing to promote these guys' own content marketing services. The
short version is still sensible as a general strategy for those just starting
out. Will keep it around.

I also recommend "Traction" by Gabriel Weinberg, which ties content marketing
into a broader marketing strategy.

